#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  мероприятия с ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо 7 и 8 сентября

## Чена Дордже

Друзья! В эту субботу 7-го сентября в магазине "Белые облака" лама Йонтен Гиалтсо проведет презентацию книги Джецуна Таранатхи "Источник Амриты".
Начало в 19:00, вход свободный. Не пропустите уникальное событие - презентацию первой книги традиции Джонанг в России!!! 
Медитации в этот день в Шамбале НЕ БУДЕТ!

8 сентября (воскресенье) - лама Йонтен Гиалтсо проведет медитацию в дхарма-центре "Джонангпа" (м. Партизанская, ул. Окружной проезд, д.16). 
Начало занятия в 18:00. 
Стоимость участия 200 руб.

сайт дхарма-центра "Джонангпа" www.jonangpa.ru
сайт о традиции Джонанг - www.jonang.ru

----------

